HN: How did you learn finance? - julienreszka
======
imakwana
In my case, I stumbled upon an HN thread on index funds [1] and discovered
Bogleheads Wiki page which was an insightful introduction to philosophy of
personal finance. Eventually discovered Mr. Money Moustache as well which
emphasizes more on behavioural aspects to maximize savings and accelerating
financial independence. For me, Bogleheads reading list [4] has been an
excellent source for improving personal finance knowledge.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12368136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12368136)
[2]
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Main_Page)
[3] [https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/) [4]
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Books:_recommendations_and_r...](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Books:_recommendations_and_reviews)

------
MilnerRoute
I shopped around for a good personal financial advisor. (Some of them are just
trying to push mutual funds that they get a commission off of -- but the
reputable ones will give you really sound and practical advice.)

One recommended a really short yet helpful book called "The Wealthy Barber."
It explains all the basics of personal finance in the form of a folksy story.
(It also makes a good gift if you know someone who's struggling with this.)

Another author who writes more detailed books: Venita van Kaspel. I asked my
financial advisor which book of hers I should read, and the answer was
"anything."

